# Inhalt einer .xml Datei auf Javaoberfläche wiedergeben



## tomtom0351 (28. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich finde leider keine Lösung zu folgendem Problem: Ich möchte auf meiner Programmoberfläche eine xml-Datei auslesen, wenn ich auf einen JButton drücke. Ich habe es bereits geschafft, mit SAX die Datei auf der Konsole auszulesen. Jetzt möchte ich einen Schritt weiter gehen, und die XML Datei auch mittels SAX auf der Oberfläche des Programms wiedergeben.
Kann man den JButton mit einem JTextField in Verbindung bringen, und in diesem die Datei als Text anzeigen lassen? Oder ist dieser Ansatz schon falsch?

Ich freue mich über Hilfe-Seiten und Lösungsvorschläge. Danke


----------



## fastjack (28. Feb 2011)

Wenn Du die SAX-Events verarbeitest, müßtest Du parallel dazu eine Textarea oder so befüllen. Du kannst auch Events auslösen, die von der Klasse mit der Textarea entsprechend registriert werden.


----------



## tomtom0351 (3. Mrz 2011)

Ok, aber wie füllt man denn die TextArea mit dem gewünschten xml-Text. Ich kenne nur: 
	
	
	
	





```
beispiel.setText
```
Ich komme auf keine anständige Lösung... trotzdem Danke


----------



## Marco13 (3. Mrz 2011)

Wenn du es schon auf der Konsole ausgeben kannst: Alles, was bisher
System.out.println(*HIER*);
steht, in Zukunft (z.B. mit einem StringBuilder) zu einem String zusammenbauen, und diesen String dann mit textArea.setText(s) in eine TextArea packen.


----------



## auchprob (3. Mrz 2011)

zum SAXReader gehören bei mir ProgramMain, die Main-Methode, der Content-Handler, der Error-Handler und er SimpleSaxReader. alles, as ausgegeben wird, stammt praktisch vom content handler. die ausgabe lautet dann z.b. so:

```
System.out.println("Text" + text );
```

text ist dabei so definiert:

```
String text = new String(ch, start, length);
```


----------

